# Slingshot / Rail serial number help



## Uniblab (May 22, 2012)

Just picked up a twin tube Huffy frame that appears to have been either a Slingshot or Rail. The serial number doesn't correspond with any that my Googling can come up with as it seems to lack a couple of characters. Have carefully scrutinized the left drop out and all I could find is *131051*

Hopefully someone can help. In particular what I'd like to know is the year, model name would be nice too. Thanks!


----------



## how (May 22, 2012)

A picture would help,,,a rail frame is long,,,


----------



## Uniblab (May 22, 2012)

As the old TV show would say....

"You asked for it!"

First pic is as I got it, the others are just mocking up stuff


----------



## how (May 22, 2012)

No that is some fullsize frame like a Flightliner, a Rail is small and long that took 20" wheels. That is not a muscle bike frame.


----------



## Uniblab (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for that. The wheels I installed are 26" so that confirms what you say.


----------

